# XD or XDM?



## Gymno (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey current and former XD owners...AS a new gun owner to be, I am looking at the XD and XDM for my carry and wondering if there is any opinions about one or the other? haven't shot the XDM yet but i shot the XD really well. I hope to go shoot the XDM soon. I know that it will be a matter of preference after i shoot it but would appreciate the experience here to help me make the final decision. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

To make sure we're all on the same page, all new members are _highly encouraged_ to take a few minutes to become familiar with the Forum Guidelines. 

This is a carry gun? You want the *SC.* When I owned XD's, I carried an XD40 service then made the switch to the XD9SC for carry purposes, and it made a huge difference. The XDm, IMO, is a range or home defense gun, not a carry piece.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I own the XD, and the XDm is not available in California. I stopped by a store while in Texas a few weeks ago to take a look at the XDm. It was a nice looking weapon but it didn't feel as comfortable to me as the standard XD. I"ve read reviews saying the exact opposite, so I suppose its all subjective, and a personal preference. Either way you go, they are both great guns.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Todd said:


> ..... The XDm, IMO, is a range or home defense gun, not a carry piece.


That's a matter of personal preference and other factors, the XDM isn't all that big. True a smaller gun is easier to hide, but it doesn't take that much work to hide an XDM.

*XDM9 Size Comparison Pics * : Note the overall size difference between the J-Frame and the "M" as well as the 3" 1911

Of course, I don't try to hide it just under a T-shirt and generally use a light cover garment.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> That's a matter of personal preference and other factors, the XDM isn't all that big. True a smaller gun is easier to hide, but it doesn't take that much work to hide an XDM..


Agreed, but for of new shooters/CCWers, there seems to be a lot of trial & error and other factors when it comes to concealing for the first time (holster selection, wardrobe changes, fear of being "discovered", etc). The smaller gun, IMO, will reduce the "learning curve", which is why I went that direction.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Todd said:


> Agreed, but for of new shooters/CCWers, there seems to be a lot of trial & error and other factors when it comes to concealing for the first time (holster selection, wardrobe changes, fear of being "discovered", etc). The smaller gun, IMO, will reduce the "learning curve", which is why I went that direction.


Duly noted, just offering a different perspective. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gymno (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thanks for the input*

THanks so much for your input...I shot the XD originally along with quite a few other guns and shot the XD much better, and i felt it very comfortable in my hand. Didn't know anything about the M, but had heard good things about it. WHile ultimately i plan to carry, after my first class on basic shooting i realize there is too much that i really don't know, or maybe know very well, to really carry. When i do carry i want to carry with confidence. My defensive shooting class coming up will help me with that i believe. Carry is my second priority to personal defense. I did try shooting some smaller guns, and was all over. I heard it is better to make sure that u put the rounds where u want them instead of size for a beginner.

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

The XDm only comes in a full size frame.
The XD gives a wider variety of frame sizes for carry.
My XDm shoots very well, I also have a HS2000 which shoots very well as well. HA
My XD needs a new rear sight as it seems that Springfield was putting the wrong rear sights on the pistols when I bought mine as is evident by every thing hitting the ground rather than the target board.
Hoping to get an adjustable sight installed.
They are all good guns, Also if you are looking at polymer pistols for CCW, you might want to hold off a little because Bersa is releasing a new poly 9mm late this year or early next. Have not heard but I would expect to see them at the Shot Show in Jan.
Also, Glock is showing the Gen4 Models at the Shot Show in Jan, they have adjustable grip straps like the XDm, Walther P99, SWMP etc. 
I'm looking to replace my Beretta 380 with a Poly 9mm next year and I will be looking at the 4thGen G19.
Let us know what you decide, and if you can give some pictures and a review of your buy after you have had it at the range a few times.
:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought a XDm in 9mm last week and I really like the way it handles and shoots. :smt023

I will carry it sometime (just because I like to carry each of my guns at least once in a while :mrgreen - but only when i can wear a big jacket ot coat.

I believe that the XDm is a little to large to carry very often.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Next to my 1911 or Ruger GP100 the XDm is one of the largest pistols I own. But it is still in the same size range as any full frame pistol.

It is one accurate pistol though. Was shooting steel plates when I had it at the range.
Seemed no matter how far back from the plates I went. I always hit them. Missed not one time. Very surprised by the pistol but very happy.


----------

